# Happy Virtual Teacher Appreciation Week 2021



## FastTrax (May 3, 2021)

www.hmhco.com/blog/happy-national-teacher-appreciation-week-ideas

www.waterford.org/resources/teacher-appreciation-week-ideas/

www.nationaldaycalendar.com/national-teacher-appreciation-day-tuesday-of-the-first-full-week-in-may/

www.usatoday.com/story/news/education/2021/05/03/what-know-teacher-appreciation-week-and-national-teacher-day/4924803001/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Teachers'_Days


----------



## Ruthanne (May 3, 2021)

Yeah, we got to appreciate those virtual teachers!  What would we do without them.  Got to keep learning new things!  I hope to never stop!


----------



## FastTrax (May 3, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Yeah, we got to appreciate those virtual teachers!  What would we do without them.  Got to keep learning new things!  I hope to never stop!



Both of my former wives were teachers and I only wish they were virtual marriages.


----------



## RadishRose (May 4, 2021)

Where would our kids be in these terrible times without them?


----------

